# Downhill cassette.



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

Hello.
I was wondering what cassettes you guys run. 
I ruin a 11-28 with a 38t up front, I have seen some of the pro bikes running what looks like a 4 or 5 speed block. Where do you get one?
Cheers


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

siyross said:


> Hello.
> ...I have seen some of the pro bikes running what looks like a 4 or 5 speed block. Where do you get one?
> Cheers


Make one. Just make sure you use the right spacers. :thumbsup:


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I am using Siant/SLX 11-28 cassette. It has the best price/weight/value ratio on the market, most probably.
You can built custom 4->7 speed cassette using steel and titanium Dura-Ace cogs. It will cost fortune


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm running an 11-21 Dura Ace with a 36 up front. On any flats or uphills, the 21 isn't great. I'm probably going to go to an 11-25.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

11-23 Dura Ace with E.13 36T Guide Ring.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

11-23T Ultegra with a 36T Renthal ring. It works well, climbing is a bit of a chore, but it's a DH bike. Nice close ratio on that cassette as well, always find the perfect gear.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

11-34T with a 38T up front....sometimes I have to pedal my behemoth uphill so this works perfect for me.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

12-25 Dura Ace

36t Chromag


- I got a 12-25 6spd Dura-Ace I can let go if anyone is in the market for it


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

11-25 dura ace

36t blacksphire


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

Riders like sam hill are running combos like that often on a different hub, but of course theres a 9 tooth cog on there, and specific hub.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

siyross said:


> I have seen some of the pro bikes running what looks like a 4 or 5 speed block. Where do you get one?
> Cheers


Start with an 11-28 cassette. Cut the 28T off the spider and replace the 11T with an alloy singlespeed spacer. The limit screws on the derailleur have enough range to make the derailleur stop at what were the 2nd & 8th gears. Going with fewer cogs would require modding the derailleur to limit its travel. You now have a 12-25T 7spd cassette. Now you can shorten your chain and trust that it won't skip in any situation because the chainline isn't too crazy in any gear and the 12T holds the chain better than the 11T. I use a 39T ring and 165mm cranks with this cassette and have enough range to climb Mt. Fromme and do all the skinnies on the North Shore and still have enough top end for any race course.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

saint casette 11-28 34" in front


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

11-36 with 36-38 up front. But my DH bike has always been my duel duty bike as well...


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

siyross, you can always try to build micro drivetrain, like on Brandog's(?) bike 
9-10-11-12-13-15-17 and 32t chainring + smaller chain device


----------



## Scary (Jun 11, 2007)

Seems alot easier to get stuck in a bad gear if they're so close.I've screwed up and had to downshift a few times to get it back right.
I also have spun out a 38 more than once.I must be doing it wrong or something.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

frango said:


> siyross, you can always try to build micro drivetrain, like on Brandog's(?) bike
> 9-10-11-12-13-15-17 and 32t chainring + smaller chain device


As far as I know, you'd need a custom cassette carrier/hub, and cassette to run a 9t.


----------

